# 1968 GTO bucket seat bumpers



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

How many bumpers do 1968 GTO with bucket seat take per seat ? Mine only has 1. Should there be 1 on and both side. Where the seat rest on the lower half ? Please send picture of. 68’ with seat tipped forward.


----------

